# Introducing Gobo!



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Here he is, my new rescue Chihuahua! Turns out he is only about 4.5 months old, though his paperwork says he is a year old, and other people told me he was born in October or December of last year. I knew he was young when I saw he still had baby canine teeth, and he really only has adult incisors!

He is named Gobo after the central fraggle character in Fraggle Rock.

We went to the vet yesterday and he is healthy other than probable worms. He is so young, and neutered and had his rabies vaccine a few weeks ago. Oh, well. He was given some wormer which should help clear up his constant, loose-ish stools. After it makes them worse, probably. He is just over 3 pounds right now.

Profile

blinking

sleeping, with my hand for size reference



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Beautiful little boy, welcome to the family Gobo! Congrats on your new addition


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh my gosh! What a handsome little guy!!!! He's definitely blessed to have been taken in by you! Congratulations on your new baby! :love7:


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, my, he's beautiful!!!! How could anyone give that sweet face away? 

I am so glad you adopted him. He's going to have a wonderful life!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He is gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

First Gobo is adorable! Such a handsome boy! Second, when you went to the vet, did they trim his nails? They look really long in the pictures. This can affect the way he walks. JMO.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I did not let them trim his nails, though they almost did it without asking me! I do nails myself, just need to have treats and a helper. They look worse than they are, as the quicks are short.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

And here is his pen I finally got set up yesterday!

Gobo is doing all kinds of teething. The day before yesterday, one of his lower canines fell out when he was chewing on my lap, yesterday I noticed his other lower canine was gone, and today a premolar fell on my lap at chewing time!

He is doing well walking on the leash on my left, and he is letting the cat get closer before he barks at her. Today I got the best compliment, too. I was at a pet shop with him and he was loving all over the ladies who worked there, and they said he was the bravest and most outgoing Chi they had seen! One said she never liked Chis, but Gobo made her a convert!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*Hello, Gobo*

He's a cutie for sure!


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

he's so adorable love his markings. how odd that they had his age so off. he will be a happy boy now


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I thought that was odd too! Even I could tell he had at least some puppy teeth left with a glance, and he was seen by vets, including being neutered, multiple times before he was transported!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

wow that's scarey especially bc since he's supposed to be of a certain age before certain vaccines and procedures they could have really hurt him. he's lucky he has you who is clearly more diligent. at least he will get the proper care he needs and deserves from now on


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> One said she never liked Chis, but Gobo made her a convert!


I think Chihuahuas have a bad, unwarranted, reputation for being snappy and yappy and over-indulged. It bothers me that so many people think about them in this matter because we all know that they are wonderful little dogs. When people meet Dorothy they say the same thing about her. And, honestly, I don't think she's 'special' in any way. I think most Chis are likely great dogs.

I also hate how people think all Dobermans, Rottweilers and Pit Bulls are vicious, attacking dogs. Also, not true!

I'm so glad your new little man is settling in well. He is ADORABLE!


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> MelodyoftheForest said:
> 
> 
> > One said she never liked Chis, but Gobo made her a convert!
> ...


I completely agree! I cannot stand when people act like all pitbulls are vicious every pitbull I've ever owned has been sweet as pie. I had one when I had pongo my late chi mix and they were adorable together Kane knew just how gentle to be pongo and would never put pressure to his play bites. he was one of the best family dogs I've ever had and never once growled at anyone or anything. it hurts my heart that spca's won't take pitbulls some not all ours won't and how people want to end the breed completely. especially when they were actually bred as Nanny type dogs and you can see that in them the way they are with children warms my heart you can tell they get more of a bond for the children than the adults although they bond with everyone. chis get a similar bad rep and people don't get that when you see a misbehaved dog its not the breed its the training that failed. I've always encountered friendly loving chis that may bark at strangers but I've noticed the ones they do bark at are the generally shady type people and I believe they sense something we can't in those cases. but no one breed is at fault for the actions of a few and it doesn't represent the breed but its trainer and alot of people forget these dogs were bred for specific reasons and they will have those traits that are noticeable like Dobermans being guard dogs they will protect their family and people seem to forget that these dogs will carry some of the traits they were bred for and if that's not conducive to the type of lifestyle and family you have you choose a dog that fits your atmosphere so as not to put them in a position that they result badly and end in a bad reputation and the same people are the ones that dump their dogs a year later bc they can't handle it. don't get me wrong I've been in a position where I had a dog or puppy actually that suddenly started acting aggressive towards my daughter and myself had it not been at her expense I would have trained him and had the time to do so but he was hurting my children in cases where someone's safety is in jeopardy is one thing but alot of people expect the dogs to raise and teach themselves and when they have unwanted behaviors they dump them oh he's too hyper I can't have that no one thinks to walk him more maybe... we had got a beagle I read everything I could on beagkes and had once owned one and he was the family dog we wanted medium sized lives the family perfect but he got aggressive no amount of walks and kennel training did the trick and it was really odd beagle behavior that we weren't prepared for the only reason I can think of is that his specific line was a Canadian line that was bred for hunting I didn't think that'd make a difference if you trained him otherwise but maybe it did. most people don't research a breed to find out what they are getting though and go with what they think is cute and don't know why they behave they way they do when those traits start showing. okay end extremely long rant. I guess as most everyone has seen by now I like to write novel responses I type like I'm in front of someone talking and it gets long some times sorry for that.


----------

